# Whole Home DVR



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am a bit confused on whole home DVR.

What exactly do I need? I am confused by looking at the website.

I have three HR22-100 receivers. Are these compatible?

I have a wireless modem for my DSL. Does this service use this or do I need a different router?

Do I need wireless attachments on each HR22-100? Do I buy these or does Directv provide these?

Will the "traffic" going through my wireless router impact my internet access throughout the house? Cam I have two wireless routers/modems running at the same time - or will I get conflicts?

What is the service call cost?


Thanks so much.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> I am a bit confused on whole home DVR.
> 
> What exactly do I need? I am confused by looking at the website.
> 
> ...


You seem to be the perfect customer for the "connected home networking" upgrade.
The cost is $99 + $49 service call.
This will use your coax to network all your current DVRs and these will become the "whole home DVR", where you can watch any recording from any of them at any location.
"Wireless" isn't the best solution.
You can use it to connect the new network to your home network and have internet access.
There is a bunch of info here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks; but here I am confused. Is it possible I can just set this thing up myself? I have a SWM installed so it seems like all I need to do is get the software working?

$99 plus $49? what is the $99 for?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> Thanks; but here I am confused. Is it possible I can just set this thing up myself? I have a SWM installed so it seems like all I need to do is get the software working?
> 
> $99 plus $49? what is the $99 for?


The $99 would give you 4 DECAs, one PI, and a bandstop filter, which would cost you more if you bought them from a retailer.
This image isn't exactly what yours would look like, but should give you some idea:









I just put a parts list together for what it would cost me to do your install, and it was $190-200 before tax & shipping.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> Thanks; but here I am confused. Is it possible I can just set this thing up myself? I have a SWM installed so it seems like all I need to do is get the software working?
> $99 plus $49? what is the $99 for?


If you bought the equipment yourself, it would be around $200 (DECA's are $40 each). If you have a good payment history with Directv, you could probably negotiate the $49 install fee to $0. Some people have even negotiated to a lower amount for the $99 parts fee.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

WebTraveler said:


> Thanks; but here I am confused. Is it possible I can just set this thing up myself? I have a SWM installed so it seems like all I need to do is get the software working?
> 
> $99 plus $49? what is the $99 for?


You can do it yourself, but it is cheaper to let DTV do it.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks guys....have a better understanding now....


----------



## kn1564 (Jun 26, 2007)

Another very cheap option is simply put a cat 5 at every dvr running back to your router. Buy a decent home network switch and connect it all together. Call dtv tell them you have it all in place and they will simply turn it on for you. No install or equip cost. 500' of cat 5 at lowes is around 65 a box of ends is 10 and basic crimpers 15. Total investment is under 100. Plus you then could put a switch in at each tv and connect xbox, blue ray, appletv, any other network device and have it wired. Just my .02


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kn1564 said:


> Another very cheap option is simply put a cat 5 at every dvr running back to your router. Buy a decent home network switch and connect it all together. Call dtv tell them you have it all in place and they will simply turn it on for you. No install or equip cost. 500' of cat 5 at lowes is around 65 a box of ends is 10 and basic crimpers 15. Total investment is under 100. Plus you then could put a switch in at each tv and connect xbox, blue ray, appletv, any other network device and have it wired. Just my .02


Why not just spend the $100 for the MRV upgrade then? Some people have gotten some, if not all, of the uprade and install fee waived.

- Merg


----------

